# Hello from Kentucky



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Such gorgeous horses, hehe I'm jealous.  The last one has gorgeous coloring. Have fun posting!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to the forum! You have beautiful horses. I can't wait to see more pictures of them.  

Have fun posting.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Great looking horses! Welcome from a fellow Kentuckian.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome to this site, ma'am, and those are some fine looking horse flesh and i am also a fellow Kentuckian and QH rider. And enjoy the ride.


----------



## barrie (Mar 9, 2009)

*Hello from Ohio*

I owned a rocky mountain/ kentucky saddle. I just posted under the gaited topic on cantering. Do you canter your gaited horses much? Do you start from a gait or walk?


----------



## cadar and honey (Apr 14, 2009)

hello kentucke nice pic of them horses


----------



## dixiegirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Sarah! Have fun posting!


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 16, 2009)

howdy from cally


----------

